# Lost and Found



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

I was cleaning up around the 3D range the other day and came across this little lost fellow. He apparently had been poorly shot in an unwanted direction. It did not hit the target and was not recovered. Although there are a few bump and bruises, i feel like he could be good as new with a little TLC.:angel: It doesn't look like a hunting arrow with its small fletching and target point. It doesn't look like a 3D arrow due to its small diameter. So what could it be? Who's could it be?:zip: Let me know if you have any info.


----------



## GruBBworM (Sep 7, 2006)

Are you smokin crack??


lol


Jon


----------



## SLash (Apr 2, 2005)

*Admirable effort........*

An admirable effort on your part to return an arrow to it's owner.

You might want to indicate the range it was found on and just mabey the arrows owner is an AT member.

Arrow and owner reunions are few and far between. Thats why I write my name either on the wrap or fletch.

SLash


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

I'm just trying to be a little funny towards a "prag"matic friend of mine.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

nccrutch said:


> I'm just trying to be a little funny towards a "prag"matic friend of mine.


You know what's funny....I looked at that arrow and knew who it belonged to :chortle:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Where was that found. I remember Prag said he lost an arrow, I think he said on the practice range. I would make him sign over a crispie if he wants it back.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

nccrutch said:


> I was cleaning up around the 3D range the other day and came across this little lost fellow. He apparently had been poorly shot in an unwanted direction. It did not hit the target and was not recovered. Although there are a few bump and bruises, i feel like he could be good as new with a little TLC.:angel: It doesn't look like a hunting arrow with its small fletching and target point. It doesn't look like a 3D arrow due to its small diameter. So what could it be? Who's could it be?:zip: Let me know if you have any info.












I'd bet you found it somewhere behind the 50 yd practice target. After shooting it, I looked around hoping no one was watching because from the way it sounded, I thought I had dry fired the bow. :mg: 

Considering the missing vane, I'd have to say that I either nocked it upside down or it was not on the rest.   

Bring it out to DCWC this Sat. and I will humbly claim it. 

BUT, my arrows won't be quite so easy to identify after this week. Seems practically everyone I shoot with now has green nocks and many have orange vanes. I'm going with a whole new look as soon as my LAS order arrives. :shade:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

nccrutch said:


> I was cleaning up around the 3D range the other day and came across this little lost fellow. He apparently had been poorly shot in an unwanted direction. It did not hit the target and was not recovered. Although there are a few bump and bruises, i feel like he could be good as new with a little TLC.:angel: It doesn't look like a hunting arrow with its small fletching and target point. It doesn't look like a 3D arrow due to its small diameter. So what could it be? Who's could it be?:zip: Let me know if you have any info.


That looks like it might have been shot by a lizard....I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure I'd recognize one of my cast offs...guess I should have read the whole thread before posting:doh:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> That looks like it might have been shot by a lizard....I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure I'd recognize one of my cast offs...guess I should have read the whole thread before posting:doh:


Might be the last time anyone will see one of those arrows again - or what's left of them. So the next time someone at DCWC spots that arrow in the tree on the front 80 WU, or the one in the 65 yd practice target, or the one that left a hole in the roof of the back 50 yarder and asks: "this looks like a Prag arrow, doesn't he shoot ACCs with orange FF vanes, and green G nocks?", the answer will be NO, he shoots: ".... arrows with .... ... vanes and .... G nocks".

In reality, the arrows served me well, but I've shot them for 2 seasons and you probably shot them at least 1 or more season(s). I'm beginning to get "flyers" on a routine basis now, so it's time to retire them and wait on my LAS order that shipped today.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Might be the last time anyone will see one of those arrows again - or what's left of them. So the next time someone at DCWC spots that arrow in the tree on the front 80 WU, or the one in the 65 yd practice target, or the one that left a hole in the roof of the back 50 yarder and asks: "this looks like a Prag arrow, doesn't he shoot ACCs with orange FF vanes, and green G nocks?", the answer will be NO, he shoots: ".... arrows with .... ... vanes and .... G nocks".
> 
> In reality, the arrows served me well, but I've shot them for 2 seasons and you probably shot them at least 1 or more season(s). I'm beginning to get "flyers" on a routine basis now, so it's time to retire them and wait on my LAS order that shipped today.


They served well. Some of those arrows were probably 10+ years old (though I didn't shoot them that whole time...) What are you switching to...???


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> They served well. Some of those arrows were probably 10+ years old (though I didn't shoot them that whole time...) What are you switching to...???


I also got some from Mac - I think he said they were part of the same order that yours came in. I'm sticking with the ACCs, but going with different colors on the nocks and vanes. Plus trying a different vane. The last batch of FF I got did not seem to be anywhere near as "durable" as the "originals". I'll let you know what I chose after I've had a chance to "give them a spin". :shade:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

nccrutch said:


> I'm just trying to be a little funny towards a "prag"matic friend of mine.


There was never any question who's it was... :nono: :zip: :chortle:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> There was never any question who's it was... :nono: :zip: :chortle:


Back a couple of weeks ago, I was sure that BowGod was the new "punching bag" in the Field forum. but guess he didn't like to play along. So what does everyone do - jump back on the old and wore out Prag. Even the chewies are over here picking on me now. In the words of Charlie Brown: "why's everybody always picking on me".


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

I won't pick on you, Lee. . .

I'm glad to hear that you are sticking with the tried and true A/C/C's. They are my arrow of choice. (Although Hornet has me curious about shooting Nano's). 

But for now- I'm all about the A/C/C's. 

What colors are your thinking of going with? 

I shoot two neon green vanes with one white one, and white knocks. I can see this combination really well- especially on the Hunter Face. I have been thinking of going with two blaze orange vanes with one white, too. That would be more visible on the Standard Field Face.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I also got some from Mac - I think he said they were part of the same order that yours came in. I'm sticking with the ACCs, but going with different colors on the nocks and vanes. Plus trying a different vane. The last batch of FF I got did not seem to be anywhere near as "durable" as the "originals". I'll let you know what I chose after I've had a chance to "give them a spin". :shade:


That right there is a mistake...I hope you didn't pay full price for spinwings...I've got some I would have given you...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> That right there is a mistake...I hope you didn't pay full price for spinwings...I've got some I would have given you...


Heck NO - no spin wings for me! But I sure hope that what I chose will spin. :shade:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

WELL.... I'M NOT VERY GOOD AND HAVE LET A FEW FLY WILD... THINK IT COULD HAVE GONE ALL THAT WAY????






Here's to 4 and many more...........:cheers::banana: 

Capt of Cabana Boys Brigade


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

nanayak said:


> WELL.... I'M NOT VERY GOOD AND HAVE LET A FEW FLY WILD... THINK IT COULD HAVE GONE ALL THAT WAY????


That's not what the word on the street is.


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> That's not what the word on the street is.




THAT'S THE FUNNIEST THING I'VE READ TODAY... 

but thanks... hugs & kisses to ya Darling




Here's to 4 and many more.... 

Capt of the Cabana Boys Brigade


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Loving it!*



pragmatic_lee said:


> Back a couple of weeks ago, I was sure that BowGod was the new "punching bag" in the Field forum. but guess he didn't like to play along. So what does everyone do - jump back on the old and wore out Prag. Even the chewies are over here picking on me now. In the words of Charlie Brown: "why's everybody always picking on me".


Because you are loving every minute of it


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Because you are loving every minute of it


Except the tickling :shade:


----------



## Gimpy1234 (Aug 10, 2009)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Except the tickling :shade:


So you like ladies... and you liked to be tickled??? :faint::hug:


----------

